# White Snowblowers



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if White is a good make of snowblowers. I own a 2004 Murray 27" 8 hp snow blower right now and it has gone through a lot of commercial work and still works like new, but i need another snowblower for a different location and for a back up. I was thinking of the White 12-33LSW.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I bought a White about 15 years ago to use at my house (before I got into snowplowing) and I'm still using it today in my business. I don't use it every storm but I take it with me when I do roofs to clean up with. Since I bought it, the only repair work has been a new carburetor last year and I replaced the plastic piece that routes the wires for adjusting the chute. Technically, the carburetor was an engine issue and that was only because it sat unused for about 4 years.


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Any more comments? What about the plastic chute, are they as good as the metal ones.


----------



## shop22 (Jan 2, 2006)

plastic chute will not hold up as good as metal chutes. The white brand is mtd made and it is what it is for the money. Check into simplicity or honda or ariens if you'd like something a little more common to work on.


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

shop22;656243 said:


> plastic chute will not hold up as good as metal chutes. The white brand is mtd made and it is what it is for the money. Check into simplicity or honda or ariens if you'd like something a little more common to work on.


AND a lot more Heavy Duty. My 2 cents.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Have one 4 yrs now, still starts on 1st crank... ate a steel shovel popped 2 pins and blew tranny, but the darn thing never stalled.. so yeah tuff lol.... glad warranty didn't see shovel ha ha


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

thank you for all the input, I am going to see if i can buy one in the spring/summer because everyone around here has sold all the "good ones" in the summer, and don't expect any till next season .


----------

